# Angelina Jolie-?



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried to draw Angelina, but not sure if I succeeded or failed to be honest.
Anyway, here she is.
Only a quick drawing.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank's for your comment chanda95. I don't see her either, but I gave it a shot and it was a quick drawing. 
Yes! I think that would be better off. I will try something challenging and slow down and take my time, I can then see what im capable of myself. 
I have no idea what to draw though,or who.


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

try this to get a likeness....the way i am able to get a likeness for when i draw, this is what i do. on a phone or ipod, computer...whatever you use... zoom in on the picture to every part that you draw...if you are drawing the eye, zoom in on the eye...then try to figure out the distance from the eye to the nose... things like that. its much easier if its zoomed in. also if you are first starting out, it can be very hard to do an outline first and then try to shade it in, so it might help to shade in each part while drawing... for example...shade in the eye...then try to figure out how far the cheeck is...shade in the cheek...then try to figure out how far the nose is....that way you can look at it as you go and you will start to see the likeness of the person more and more as you draw them


----------

